# Wanking Bankers



## ~secret~ (Dec 7, 2010)

An Irishman's take on the financial crisis http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pu3IT1kGavE

WANKING BANKER MAN FOR TAOISEACH

EDIT: link fixed


----------



## Sharpguard (Dec 8, 2010)

I thought this thread was going to be about actual wanking.


----------



## Don (Dec 8, 2010)

Sharpguard said:


> I thought this thread was going to be about actual wanking.


 
Likewise, and I am duly disappointed.

Though I will admit the video cracked me up .


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Dec 8, 2010)

Video has been removed by the user.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 8, 2010)

I wish this guy was my dad.


----------



## Zoetrope (Dec 8, 2010)

That would be a special sort of bank... where they wanked as they served you...


----------



## Saintversa (Dec 8, 2010)

i love that last bit. XDD


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Dec 9, 2010)

Fruxie said:


> That would be a special sort of bank... where they wanked as they served you...


 
Sperm bank.


----------



## LLiz (Dec 10, 2010)

Sharpguard said:


> I thought this thread was going to be about actual wanking.


 
The concept of "Wanking bankers" actually makes me feel a little sickly, but I still clicked this damn thread anyway!

EDIT: I watched the video, I wasn't too amused because we get people like that calling up work EVERY DAY, but I really do admire his spirit and passion


----------

